# AFrame Barge 6/20/2020



## Battman771 (May 8, 2019)

I marked a ton of fish and bait but we were getting broken off with ease on a 50lb leader. After a while, I heard my wife mumble something about her beloved new sunglasses. It was then I turned and saw her gazing into the water and heard her ask for a net, you see, my beautiful wife somehow knocked her new prized Costa's right off her face and was locked in a trance like gaze as she watched them slowly drift deeper. Not understanding the length of time or gravity this trance had on my dear bride and in what one might call a valiant effort at chivalry, I sprang into action and grabbed the bait net! However, I realized at the last moment how long said trance must have paralyzed the poor woman because the glasses were clearly headed south. Undeterred, I quickly bent over the rail and jabbed that poor little net as deep as I could when all of a sudden It hit me, I heard that little voice in my head, “dude you got the wrong net”, just that fast, yep, my feet came up and next I knew, I was swimming for the stern. Dammit, didn’t even get the glasses – so much for chivalry.

OK fine, shake it off, the water felt nice so got back to losing more baits to something that was breaking us off, shirtless now since the shirt was soaked, but OK fine. Time to tie on another hook since there is clearly something either very big and/or one of them toothy bastards hangin around. After tying my hook, I reached to my side and to my surprise, my favorite pliers were now gone, crap I need to nip the tag end off. It is I, who now has a gaze of wonderment going on in my head so I ask the wife, “how could my pliers be gone?” They were in a holster on my belt and they were tethered… She gently said “they went flying when you dove into the water!!!”. It was an accident honey! I was trying to save your bleep bleep glasses! She is an awesome wife, a fishin, huntin and outdoorsy type that has a comforting warmth even in times of turmoil yet is quick to point out her biggest buck, is indeed bigger than mine.

Well after losing my pliers, my brides shades, and going for an unintended swim, my attitude was not where it should have been. With that, I tied an 80lb leader to my 80lb braid spooled on a Talica 25 tacII paired with a Star Paraflex rod and sent down a nice big, fresh live bait and it only took a minute or two - fish on! Or so I thought, over 20 minutes later, arms burning, back hurting, and my hands cramping I got that shark to the side of the boat, I was gonna "teach him a lesson". I guessed him at about 7' because you see at full drag, he could pull it almost at will and the three times I initially got him close enough to see color, my head was mostly tilted to the sky with my eyes slammed shut "praying" quite loudly and vibrantly for this damned thing to just break off. Yep, I was "teaching him" alright. The last time he was close to the boat and I almost had the leader, he decided he had enough of my "lesson" and finally broke himself off. I'm pretty sure I could see him laughing hysterically at me as he swum back to the depths. Thank goodness!!

So, suffice it to say, the snapper fishing sucked, we lost equipment, tested my swimming skills, tried to teach a monster a "lesson" but got straight up home schooled, and to top it off, while that monstrous creature was playing with me, the water got rough and it was long bouncy ride back – and now with a scorching sun burn (cause I took my wet shirt off). I'm still not sure how we made it home because I couldn't feel my arms and my fingers were numb, but we made it! Albeit with an empty fish box.

Can’t wait to do it again… P.S. if anyone finds my wife’s shades and those pliers, you can keep em, I’m thinking they might be cursed. But, if you happen to see Jaws lurking around out there with a creepy grin and a mouth full of my hooks, kindly kick him in the nutz for me. One last thing, shout out to Mustad hooks! A 7/0 3x strong circle hook is the real deal, I pulled with all my might trying to straighten that damn thing and just couldn’t do it.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I was waiting for you to tell everyone that you had a banana on board.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmmmmm I’ve been looking for an opportunity to try out my new power head


----------



## fishinbug (Jan 1, 2016)

Would you rather have had a good day at work?


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell of a first post, great read.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

That's fishing...you gotta Love it....


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

*B*reak
*O*ut
*A*nother
*T*housand


----------



## Dhowell (Feb 11, 2020)

Sounds like one of my days out..Let's hope you don't experience "Groundhog day" symptoms


----------



## Last Chance 2 (Oct 28, 2019)

I was waiting on you to tell us the shark was wearing the glasses. Nice report,get ready for plenty more days like this.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bummer on the lost items. On a brighter note, you can use whats left of the 80lb leader to make a tether for the new pliers and homemade retainers for the new Costas.


----------

